# Get insulted by Martin Luther



## Nebrexan (Feb 29, 2012)

"You people are more stupid than a block of wood."

Lutheran Insulter


----------



## yoyoceramic (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you sir, may I have another!


----------



## Kim G (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw this yesterday and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Berean (Feb 29, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Zach (Feb 29, 2012)

Saw this the other day and was very tempted to send it to a dear friend who is a Roman Catholic. I decided against it...


----------



## Tim (Feb 29, 2012)

"In lying fashion you ignore what even children know."

Classic.


----------



## KMK (Feb 29, 2012)

"Perhaps you want me to die of unrelieved boredom while you keep on talking."

Classicissimo!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmmmm, interesting, though nothing about hamsters and elderberries.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Feb 29, 2012)

Good thing they chose to leave the semitic remarks out


----------



## MarieP (Feb 29, 2012)

yoyoceramic said:


> good thing they chose to leave the semitic remarks out



LOL... 

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

‎"You completely close your mind and do nothing but shout, "Anathema, anathema, anathema!" so that by your own voice you are judged mad."

I just have one word to say to you, Brother Luther....ANATHEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMK (Feb 29, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please do not adopt Martin Luther's polemical style.



You do nothing with all your profusion of words but fight a fire with dry straw, Joshua!


----------



## Somerset (Feb 29, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please do not adopt Martin Luther's polemical style.



It had occurred to me that he would keep the mods busy.


----------



## KMK (Feb 29, 2012)

This thread has doubled my respect for Katharina von Bora!


----------

